# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht tegengaan,wie heeft er tips?

## Kaat

Hoi,

Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die ook een probleem met hun ondergewicht hebben. 
Ik ben benieuwd hoe zij er mee omgaan, wat zij proberen om het probleem te verhelpen, etc, etc.

Dus als je je aangesproken voelt, laat dan iets weten!

Groetjes,
Karin

----------

:Smile:  Hoi.

Ik wil hier best wel ff op reageren al ben ik een vrouw op leeftijd.(54 jaar?) Ik heb dat probleem ook gekent. Ik kon eten wat ik wou er kwam niks bij. Tijdlang 48 a 49 kilo geweest bij een lengte van 1.58 m. Maar ik rookte toen wel veel dus daar zou het ook kunnen liggen zei men toen. Ik heb jaren lang in (kinder maat) 170 gekunt maar ben nu weer mede door de hormonen denk ik, op een normaal gewicht nl. 55 kilo. Een echte oplossing heb ik niet voor je, maar ik herken dit dus wel. Dit wou ik ff zeggen.

Groetjes van Els.  :Wink:

----------


## Julia

Hoi Karin,

Ik ben Julia, 22 jaar , 42 kg, en 1.69. Ik herken je probleem. Ik zit er zelf ook mee. Heel erg. Na een middag winkelen depri zijn omdat je niets past, snel koud, en noem maar op. Ja ik ken het. Heb al pilletjes geprobeerd om eetlust te stimuleren en nog veel en veel meer te veel om op te noemen, zelfs een therapie waaruit dus blijkt waarom het zo is bla bla bla .....je kan me mailen als je wilt,

Julia

----------

Hallo dames

Je bent zoals je bent.alles heeft zo zijn charme,als je maar gezond bent zou ik zo denken.Geen problemen maken .

groeten.

----------


## Julia

Ja da's wel waar, maar bij een echt ondergewicht ben je dus niet gezond. Ik bijvoorbeeld menstrueer niet omdat ik zo licht ben. En het is niet dat ik niets eraan doe. Mijn dokter heeft me zelfs afgeraden om zoveel ermee bezig te zijn. Zij is van mening dat ik door het gepieker erover alleen nog maar meer afval.

doei, Julia

----------


## Martin Sibrandi

Hoi Kaat 
Ik wou even zeggen dat ik mensen ken die ook last van ondergewicht hadden dit gaat over een jongen uit leeuwarden die 1,90 lang is en een kleine 75 kg woog dat is dus veel te licht als hij onder de douche weg kwam dan had hij het water nog in de geultjes bij de sleutel beenderen staan weet je wel bij het schouder.
Deze jongen is inmiddels 90 kg zwaar geworden.
Hoe hij dit heeft gedaan iegenlijk heel simpel door gerbruik te maken van Herbalife nou zul je wel denken daar heb je weer zo'n Herbalife distributeur maar ik wil je alleen maar vragen om er open voor te staan want het werkt
ik wil je wel meer informatie geven als je wilt mail me maar even via 
[email protected]
Met vriendelijke groet
Martin Sibrandi

----------


## Kaat

Hoi Martin,

Ik weet dat herbalife werkt, dat zeggen er meer.
Maar wat ik zelf heb ervaren, is dat Nova Nutria ook werkt. Ik ben dan nog wel net aan de gang, maar ik kan wel zeggen dat 't goed vordert!
Maar toch bedankt voor de tip!

Groetjes,
Kaat

----------


## Martin

Hoi Kaat 
Goed dat je door gezonde voeding probeert zwaarder te worden ik zelf ken nova nutria alleen van horen en zeggen 
heb er dus geen ervaring mee.
Ik vind het belangrijker dat jij er baat bij hebt en als dat zo is vind ik dat prachtig.
Ik wil je verder nog veel succes wensen met het halen van je streef gewicht en als ik ooit nog eens iets voor je kan doen dan hoor ik dat graag van je.
Groetjes en succes
Martin Sibrandi  :Smile:

----------

je zou ook kunnen informeren bij een orthomoleculair arts/therapeut.

----------


## Marie

De enige echte?
jaaaaaa ja
waar heb ik dat toch vaker gehoord?

----------


## Body-Food

Wat heb je dan gehoord?

----------

Uhm Herbalife is volgens mij juist bedoelt om af te slanken en niet om aan te komen

----------


## Body-Food

Marie heeft iets gehoord! 
De onbekende kan niet lezen.

Wij hebben het over Body-Perfection® Gewichtstoename de enige echte. Verkrijgbaar bij de reguliere verkoopkanalen, o.a drogist, reform, apotheek enz. 

Wij hebben het niet over een product dat kan toveren. Gebruik het voor je eten dan val je af,gebruik het na je eten en je komt bij. Het product waar jij over praat dat is verkrijgbaar bij je buurvrouw.

Wij worden op grote schaal nagemaakt, alleen die producten werken maar even. Zodra je er mee stopt val je weer net zo hard terug. Een Jo-Jo effect maar dan de andere kant op.
Let eens op de ingrediënten van ons product en van die anderen. Magere melkpoeder en druivensuiker zijn goede producten voor de derde wereld landen maar de westerse mens heeft er weinig aan, behalve dan de snelle energie die je ervan krijgt. 
Body-Perfection® Gewichtstoename bevat o.a Maltodextrine, Fructose, Whey- en Calcium Casseinaat eiwitten in de juiste verhouding gemixt geven het gewenste resultaat namelijk GEWICHTSTOENAME. En dit alles is mogelijk zonder te sporten, het mag wel maar het hoeft niet.

Voor je weer commentaar geeft, lees dan eerst eens over het product zie: www.bodyfood.nl

Wil je een GRATIS persoonlijk advies, vul dan de individuele vragenlijst in.

----------


## M.Sibrandi

Even iets recht zetten over Herbalife een hele hoop mensen denken dat Herbalife een dieet dit is dus niet het geval Herbalife is gezonde voeding waarmee je resultaten kunt behalen zoals afslanken maar ook zeker aankomen je gewicht beheersen maar je kunt het ook gebruiken als aanvulling voor je sportvoeding.
En verder zou ik graag willen weten wat er mis mee is dat de Herbalife producten te verkrijgen zijn bij de buurvrouw zoals dat zo mooi gezegd werd door diegene achter bodyfood
het voordeel van deze mannier van werken is dat je er persoonlijke begeleiding bij krijgt en dat mag je van een drogist niet verwachten.
De producten van herbalife bestaan allen uit natuurlijke ingredienten.

----------


## Marie

Herbalife is GEEN voeding.
het is een zg voedsel vervanger.
Herbalife is gemaakt op basis van kruiden, waarvan bekend is dat zo'n 40% giftig is.
(in Amerika is daar al lang geleden onderzoek naar gedaan)
Want kruiden zijn niet automatisch gezond zoals sommigen denken.

Herbalife heeft zich gestort op de markt van het overgewicht en kost hopen geld.
Inmiddels heeft Herbalife zich ook gestort op de markt van het ondergewicht want ook daar valt geld te verdienen.
En het laatste nieuws is dat ze een geheel nieuwe markt aangeboord hebben: De mensen met een burnout en andere vermoeidheidsziektes.

Het draait allemaal om geld.
Zou je de kruiden die er in zitten bij een goede kruidenwinkel zelf samen laten stellen dan ben je misschien een 10de kwijt van wat je er nu voor betaald.

Dat langdurig gebruik van Herbalife kan resulteren in ernstig tekort aan voedingstoffen met alle gevolgen van dien (problemen met o.a. darmen, nieren schildklier ) daar hoor je Herbalife distributeurs niet over.

----------


## Marie

En Bodyfood het bekende reclame sprookje van:
Dit is het enige echte ware middel.
Dat hoor je altijd van mensen die graag aan een ander willen verdienen.

Er bestaat niet zoiets als het enige dat echt helpt.
Ieder mens zit anders in elkaar en reageert dus ook anders.
wat voor de één DE oplossing is blijkt bij een ander helemaal geen effect te hebben.

Kom met eerlijke reële voorlichting ipv met goedkope verkooppraatjes.

----------


## M.Sibrandi

Herbalife is inderdaad geen voedsel maar voeding het bevat 52 essentieele dagelijks benodigde hoeveelheid voedingstoffen en is dus geen vervanger 
en als inderdaad 40% van ingredieenten van herbalife giftig zouden zijn dan was Herbalife verboden om in Nederland verkocht te worden dit is dus niet het geval
want Herbalife voldoet aan oa de megadosiswet wat zoveel wil zeggen dat als er gevaarlijke dingen in zouden zitten waar je last van kan krijgen dan MOET dit vermeld worden op het etiket zie het pakje SIGARETTEN Herbalife voldoet ook aan de labelingwet dat wil zo veel zeggen als wat er in zit staat op het etiket en wat op het etiket staat zit er in dit heeft de consumentenbond gecontroleerd en Herbalife was hier in de enige.
Herbalife is ondertussen in 58 landen over de gehele wereld te verkrijgen Herbalife bestaat al sinds 1980 + Herbalife heeft de beschikking over een medicalboard die de producten op meest strenge eisen controleert.
En natuurlijk kost het geld zoals alles ik moet toch ook mijn gezin onderhouden of mag dat niet om dat ik met Herbalife werk.
Groet Martin

----------


## Marie

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
vind je mijn 130 kilo niet genoeg?

----------


## M.Sibrandi

Marie zou dan misschien eens Herbalife moeten gaan eten

----------


## Body-Food

Marie
wat doe je op dit forum?

Alleen maar negetieve berichten plaatsen, daar zijn de mensen op dit forum niet blij mee.

Maar ook voor jou is er nog hoop, binnenkort komt Body-Food met een nieuw product op de markt, Body-Perfection® GewichtsAfname. Nee het is geen maaltijdvervanger, maar een voedingssupplement waar je bij moet eten, anders treed er geen GewichtsAfname op. 

Ons aanbod voor een GRATIS maandverpakking maar dan van Body-Perfection GewichtsAfname blijft voor jou van kracht.
Met resultaatvermelding op het forum wat daar voor geschikt is.

Maar als je iemand weet die Body-Perfection GewichtsToename GRATIS wil uit proberen dan hoor ik het wel van je.
Met resultaatvermelding op dit forum.

----------


## Marie

Bodyfood?
Wat doe jij hier op dit forum?

Voor mij bepalen hoe ik er uit moet zien?

Zelfs je naam is reclame voor je toko.

----------


## Hanna

Zeggum, wat dat je ervan om je eigen lichaam gewoon te accepteren? Het kost zoveel energie om te proberen te veranderen!

Ik probeer het nu ook.

Ik ben een meisje, 20 jaar oud. 1.72 en 50 kilo. (ik was 55, maar ben afgevallen) 

Het enige wat ik vervelend is dat mensen soms zeggen: 'heb je anorexia?'
Nee dus! Ik eet normaal, maar ik kom gewoon niet aan. 
Of je wordt toch wel onderschat omdat je niet zoveel 'gewicht' in de strijd kan gooien.

Dat vind ik wel vervelend, maar daar moet ik ook gewoon me niets van aantrekken.

Verder wil ik dat mensen mij gewoon accepteren, en ik mezelf ook! Dit is gewoon wie ik ben!!!
Groetjes,
Hanna

----------


## Paula B.

Mijn zoon is 1.80 m en weegt 55 kg, heeft erge moeheidsklachten en uit bloedonderzoek komt niet uit.
Hij voelt zich ziek en heeft totaal geen energie.
Wie brengt de oplossing?

----------


## greet

mijn nichtje had dat ook die is aangekomen met herbalife,dat ging prima,en is nu redelijk op gewicht.

----------


## Robin Bosch

Hallo&#33;

Ik ben Robin 23 jaar en heb lange tijd last gehad van ONDERGEWICHT. Op mijn 19e viel ik spontaan af tot ik op gegeven moment (21ejaar) nog maar 51kg woog met een lengte van 186cm. Ik ben toen naar de huisarts gegaan die me heeft doorverwezen naar een diëtist. Ik kreeg toen een dieet en voedingsadviezen die niet veel van mijn normale eetpatroon afweken en het had ook erg weinig resultaat. De diëtist heeft me op gegeven moment doorverwezen naar een specialist in het ziekenhuis. Er bleek niets met me aan de hand te zijn, alles was in orde. Maar nog steeds groeide ik niet in gewicht. 

Ik bleef dus hetzelfde probleem houden. Ik heb toen het heft in eigen hand genomen en ben zelf gaan uitzoeken welke producten veel calorieën en vetten bevatten. Uiteindelijk kwam ik bij pindakaas (per 100 gram 655calorieen en 58%vet) Ik was zo wanhopig dat ik besloot een periode van twee weken lang elke dag een pot pindakaas te eten. In totaal dus 14 potten pindakaas, elke dag een voor het slapen gaan. 

Het WERKT&#33;&#33; In die twee weken ben ik maar liefst 3 kilo zwaarder geworden&#33;&#33;&#33; Naast mijn pindakaasdieet at ik normaal mijn ontbijtje, lunch en avondeten. Ik was erg blij te zijn gegroeid, maar je kon het nog niet zien. Ik besloot het dieet aan te houden. Een maand na de start van mijn dieet was ik 5.5kg zwaarder en woog toen 56.5kg. Ook begon ik aardig te wennen aan de pindakaas en stapte over van de kleine naar de grote pot. Elke dag 500gr pindakaas. Dus een kleine 3300 calorieën extra per dag. 

Weer een maand later in juni was ik 6.5kg gegroeid en woog ik 63kg. Ik voelde me er steeds beter bij. Eindelijk een dieet wat werkte. Ik was 12kg gegroeid in 2 maanden. Ik besloot hierop de diëtiste te bellen om te vertellen van mijn winst. Toen ze hoorde hoe ik was aangekomen was ze erg boos en ze vertelde me dat ik onverantwoord bezig was. Ik vertelde haar op dat moment dat ze zelf maar met een beter dieet moest komen. Dit werkte voor mij en ik was er blij mee. Ik besloot de rest van het jaar het dieet vol te houden en ben hierdoor elke maand flink gegroeid;
Juli 5kg, Aug 6kg, Sept 5,5kg, Okt 4kg, Nov 5kg, Dec 4,5kg&#33;&#33;&#33;

Op oudjaarsdag woog ik 93kg en dit heb ik gevierd. Wat was ik onzettend blij dat ik niet meer mager was. Ik was in acht maanden ruim 42kg gegroeid en had zelfs een buikje gekregen. En ik was daar erg trots op&#33; Ik was niet meer het dunne jongetje die je zo even weg kon blazen. Er stond nu iemand, een uit de kluiten gewassen jongeman van 186cm en 93kg&#33;&#33;

Dit is nu twee jaar geleden en ik heb tot op de dag van vandaag het gewicht weten vast te houden&#33;&#33; Mn zelfvertrouwen daarnaast ook. Ik ben blij dat ik dit dieet heb weten vol te houden want de pindakaas komt je op gegeven moment wel de neusgaten uit. Met dit berichtje wil ik laten weten dat pindakaas wel degelijk een dikmaker is maar dat het onterecht in een kwaad daglicht wordt gesteld. Als je alles met mate eet past daar heus een boterham met pindakaas bij.

PINDAKAAS, JE WORDT ER GROOT EN STERK VAN ZEGGEN ZE&#33;&#33;

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Hey,

ik ben Bart, 24 jaar en heb mijn hele leven al last van ondergewicht (53 kg, 1.73m). Last? Mja, het stoort gewoon, fysisch heb ik er geen last van eerlijk gezegd (nooit iets gebroken of een zwak gevoel) maar het stoort gewoon, schraal ventje  :Smile: . En ondanks dat ik graag wil bijkomen wil het niet lukken, investeringen in fitnessapparaten en voedingssupplementen leveren geen resultaat. Der is een toename in kracht en energie maar mijn gewicht neemt niet toe. Ik ben ook een vrij hyperactief persoon en volgens mij is dat een sleutelelement, ik kan moeilijk mezelf rust gunnen... ook bij het eten. Ik probeer steeds 3x per dag te eten maar ik heb geen patroon, moet mezelf echt herinneren eraan dat ik moet eten... en dan moet ik ook mezelf echt aan het eten zetten want er is niet bepaald een hongergevoel (integendeel). Is dit nog normaal of al een symptoom van een eetstoornis? Volgens mij moet ik gewoon proberen minder hyperactief te zijn zodat mijn lichaam de tijd krijgt om reserves aan te leggen en niet constant vetverbranding doet. Maar hoe?  :Smile:  Hoe dan ook, enige tips tegen ondergewicht, rond gezonde eetpatronen of hyperactiviteit zijn altijd welkom.

----------


## Tim

Hey,
Ik ben Tim, 19 jaar , 1.70m 52kg bmi 18.0, licht gebouwd, hyperactief, weinig spieren. Ik heb dus zwaar ondergewicht(onder de 18.5 is ongezond).Ik ben wel blijven doorgroeien tot mijn 18de in lengte, zit dus nog maar 1 jaar volledig op gewicht, hoe groter ik werd hoe lager mijn bmi.

Ik heb altijd honger, eet veel, kom niet aan. Met veel eten bedoel ik 2 soepborden corn flakes met suiker smorgens, smiddags 8 boterhammen met frisdrank en dan deftig avondeten. Daarna s'avonds nog wat cracotten en andere. Ik eet wel niet graag eten met suiker en mijn maag kan niet tegen vers fruit. 
Supplementen om honger te krijgen zullen ook niet helpen gezien ik nu al altijd honger heb.
Als ik aan de dokter vraag wat eraan te doen zegt die een of andere fout in uw metabolisme, mss da sporten helpt. Probleem is da ik iets heb tegen sporten die gebaseerd zijn op krachtgebruik.
Nog geen oplossing gevonden dus voor ondergevonden

----------


## Anoniem

Hoi Tim en de rest,

Ik herken het probleem van Tim goed. Zelf zit ik in dezelfde situatie. Momenteel weeg ik 52 kilo en ben ik 1.77 m. Ik heb zelden last van de problemen die dit teweeg brengen. Natuurlijk zijn mijn voeten en handen snel koud en blauw en is het shoppen soms een verhaal zonder eind.
Volgens mijn ouders en vrienden heb ik een 10 koppige lindworm of een bodemloze put. Ik kan dus ook alles eten zonder aan te komen! Erg handig moet ik zeggen, hoeveel mensen dromen daar niet van? Voor de rest ben ik graag sportief bezig, al komt daar de laaste tijd niet veel meer van terecht.
Dus of ik nu sport of niet; ik val niet af en kom niet aan. Voor de rest ben ik gelukkig gezond en dat vindt ik het belangrijkste. Wel is het zo dat als je te licht bent je niet raak moet eten aan vetten, zo van; "ik kom er toch niet van aan". Dus ik eet wel gezond! Ook denk ik dat mijn ondergewicht een femoneem is wat in de fam. zit. Mijn moeder, moeder, zus, en nog een zus zijn en blijven dun.

Dus Tim, ik adviseer je om niet te blijven piekeren met je ondergewicht, behalve als je er lichamelijk onder gaat lijden. Bovendien trekt het op jou leeftijd misschien nog wel bij!

Groetjes, Anoniem (vr,21)

----------


## Anoniem

Oja Els, dat vergat ik nog op te noemen als voordeel: 

JE BENT LEKKER GOEDKOOP UIT IN KINDERMAAT 176!!!


Groetjes

----------


## Kelvin

Ik zelf weet hier ook moeilijk mee om te gaan. Ik ben 19, ben 1.85 lang en weeg nu 62 kilo. Dit zit aan de lage kant..Sport veel maar eet ook als een dijker! heb vaak koud, voel me slap enz. Ik wil nu aankomen, mede ook voor mijn sport. Want ben dun, wat natuurlijk zijn voordelen heeft maar heb vaak te weinig kracht om door te trekken.Wie kan mij helpen??

----------


## mailtruusje

haaj mensen!

ik herken echt heel veel van wat jullie vertellen, ik eet ook supersveel, ben ook zo'n "bodemloze put" maar het helpt allemaal egg nie! ik ben namelijk al mijn hele leven zo'n btje te dun, nu ben ik 172 cm en ik weeg 48 kg. Dat is een bmi van 16,22. Gelukkig ben ik "nog maar" 17 en kan het dus allemaal nog goed komen en leef ik nog lang en gelukkig, maar toch is het irritant. kleren passen niet, mensen reageren overbezorgd.. 

wat doen jullie eraan? ga je naar een dokter/ dietist/ ziekenhuis? en wat doen die mensen eraan, helpt het wel?

nou, groetzels! enne.. een toppie onderwerp, das tenminste eens wat anders dan al die forums over afvallen en "ik ben te dik". 

doei, mensen!

----------


## Willow

> Maar als je iemand weet die Body-Perfection GewichtsToename GRATIS wil uit proberen dan hoor ik het wel van je.
> Met resultaatvermelding op dit forum.


**************************
Maar als je iemand weet die Body-Perfection GewichtsToename GRATIS wil uit proberen dan hoor ik het wel van je.
Met resultaatvermelding op dit forum.
*********************

Misschien een niet alledaagse vraag, maar het volgende....

Mijn zoontje van bijna 20 maanden komt, ondanks alle aanvullingen op zijn voeding en extra voedingen, maar minimaal aan.  :Frown:  
Groeien gaat ook minimaal.  :Frown:  
Hij is onderzocht door artsen, maar deze kunnen eigenlijk niets vinden.
Het enige dat ze kunnen constateren is dat hij "hyperactief" zou zijn.

Mijn vraag is deze.....
Zou deze aanvulling ook voor hem kunnen werken?  :Confused:  
Uiteraard zonder risico's?
Als dat zo is, zou ik graag het product willen proberen en de ervaringen willen delen.

optie?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Groetjes Sue

----------


## Linde

Ik ben 24 , 1.78 m en weeg 62 kg. (ook veel te licht dus) en net als velen hier zo'n bodemloze put. Ik kan eten wat ik wil, maar kom geen kilo aan. Ik ben mijn hele leven lang al te dun geweest en heb inderdaad ook vaak de opmerking 'Jij hebt zeker anorexia' naar mijn hoofd geslingert gekregen. (Nee mensen, ook ik heb geen anorexia of andere eetstoornis).

Ik ben meerdere malen naar de huisarts geweest om te vragen hoe ik kan aankomen en waarvan het zou kunnen komen, want ik eet normaal, rook niet, sport twee keer in de week(schaatsen, fietsen en in de zomer skeeleren) heb geen enge ziektes onder de lede en mag graag wat snoepen en snacken tussendoor. Niet gezonder of ongezonder dan een ander. 

Er is me altijd gezegd: 'Je wordt vanzelf dikker als je uitgegroeid bent'. Nu ben ik al lang en (tja helaas niet zo) breed uitgeroeid, maar in verhouding weeg ik nog hetzelfde. Daarna heb ik meerdere malen bloed laten prikken, maar er komt nooit iets uit. 'Gewoon maar accepteren dat je te dun bent' is het eindoordeel. 

De pogingen om aan te komen heb ik inmiddels opgegeven en ben eigenlijk ook (dik) tevreden met hoe ik ben. Ik ben er ook nooit echt ontevreden over geweest. Het enige nadeel vind ik dat ik het heel snel koud heb en wanneer ik ook maar iets van stress of vermoeidheid (Ik heb een baan waarmee ik met deadlines moet werken waardoor een beetje stress of overwerk onvermijdelijk is) heb vliegen de kilo's eraf (soms weeg ik dan maar 56 kg) en duurt het weer maanden voordat het eraan zit. Dus als iemand daar nog een tip voor heeft houd ik me aanbevolen. (Ik ben niet van de dieetjes, poedertjes, pilletjes enz. maar dat Pindakaasdieet hier eerder genoemd lijkt me geweldig!!!). 

Succes allemaal en vele kilo's toegewenst in 2006!

----------


## Pientje

Ga naar een voedingsdeskundige en ga zelf niet experimenteren met pillen en poeders....

----------


## Den=)

*Heeej,,

Als je m0et aank0men m0et je eerst een heel streng dieet v0lgen..!
Als je heel erg streng dieet v0lgt en heel weinig eet en dan weer gewo0n gaat eten k0m je al die kilo's en n0g wat erb0ven op bij..
Dat z0u dus kunnen werken..  

Verder veel bro0d eten :P 

=XxX=*

----------


## Jaimie

Hallo!
Ik ben een man van 29 jaar. 1,84 mtr. En heb altijd een gewicht gehad rond de 78-80 kg. Vrij aardig dacht ik zo. Nu ben ik het afgelopen jaar nogal veel afgevallen. Ik weeg namelijk nog net 70 kg. De reden van mijn afvallen kan er in mijn ogen maar 1 zijn, stress. Ik eet goed, sport goed, noem maar op. Maar ik kom geen gram aan. En ik begin het aardig vervelend te vinden. Ofwel, nog meer stress. Kan iemand mij tips geven wat ik kan doen om weer terug op gewicht te komen? En dan zit ik niet op antwoorden te wachten als: Zorgen dat je geen stress hebt. Want helaas heb je dat niet altijd voor het zeggen.
Hopelijk hoor ik snel iets, en kan ik ervoor zorgen dat mijn gewicht weer op pijl komt.
Alvast bedankt.
Groeten

----------


## Lotje2805

Hallo

Ook ik kamp met een serieus ondergewicht.
Ik ben 1m71 en weeg amper 41kg.
Nochtans eet ik veel, maar er komt geen grammetje bij.

Ik ben vorige week nog naar een diëtiste geweest om eens te bepalen of ik wel voldoende vet heb.
Het normale percentage vet bij vrouwen ligt tussen de 20 en 40%.
Ik heb 30% vet, dus dat is het probleem niet.
Wel heb ik totaal geen spiermassa en wist ze niet wat er kan aan gedaan worden. Sporten mag ik zeker niet doen zei ze wel.
Dat was het enigste dat ze wist.

Ik heb al eetlustopwekkende middelen geprobeert, dat hielp niet.
Astronautenvoeding heb ik geprobeerd, ook dat hielp niet.
Zo heb ik al zoveel geprobeert, maar niks help gewoon.
En dat is zo ontmoedigend!

Het probleem is dat als ik eet, ik vlug het gevoel heb dat ik voldaan ben.
Dan is het alsof mijn maag ineen krimpt en er totaal niks meer bij kan.
Heel erg vervelend. Zeker als je weet dat ik vroeger zo kon genieten van lekker eten.
Sinds enkele maanden kan ik niet meer genieten van lekker eten.
Ik walg soms alleen maar van de geur of het zien van eten.
Er zijn ook dagen dat ik totaal niet kan eten. Waardoor ik me dan natuurlijk heel slap voel.
Ik ben al eens naar de dokter geweest om mijn bloed te laten controleren.
Niks aan de hand.
De dokter zei ook dat ik zeker geen anorexia heb, maar dat ik waarschijnlijk gewoon rapper mijn eten verteer dan een doorsnee mens maar dat er niks aan te doen is.

En toch MOET ik er iets kunnen aan doen.
Want zo kan het niet verder.
Ik voel me niet meer goed in m'n vel, mijn relatie lijdt eronder, mensen bekijken mij van kop tot teen als ze me zien.
Zelfs wildvreemden zeggen me dat ik zo mager sta en dat ik meer moet eten.
Maar je moet het eerst nog KUNNEN natuurijk hé!
Of mensen zeggen van amai, wij zouden ook zo slank willen zijn als u.
Ze zouden eens moeten weten wat het is om zo mager te zijn.

Zijn er mensen die zich in mijn verhaal kunnen vinden en mij tips kunnen gevn aub?
Ik ben echt ten einde raad !!!!

Groetjes
Lotje

----------


## Lotje2805

Ik heb eens al de berichten van het forum gelezen en merk dat er heel wat meningsverschillen waren omtrent Herbalife.
Daar wil ik ook eens op reageren. Zelfs al dateren die berichten van 2 jaar geleden.

Die diëtiste waar ik ben bij langs geweest, werkte ook met Herbalife.
Ze begon zo op te sommen wat ik allemaal zou nodig hebben per dag en kwam dan aan een bepaalde kostprijs en zo. 
Toen ze alles aan het opsommen was trokken mijn vriend en ik ogen tot aan onze knieën. Er waren een 10-tal dingen die ik moest nemen en die echt ( of zogezegt ) noodzakelijk waren voor mij om bij te komen.
Toen mijn vriend vroeg om welk bedrag per maand het ging, kwam ze aan 250 euro.
Toen ik vroeg voor hoelang ik die kuur zou moeten volgen, zei ze dat het zeker een goed jaar zou duren voor ik op mijn normale gewicht zou zijn.
Maar wat belangrijker was voor mij, was hoeveel ik met al die producten zou aankomen PER MAAND!?

Dat zou toch wel 1kg zijn hoor zei ze.
Maar wat is 1kg per maand als je maar 41 weegt?!?
Dat is maar 12kg op 1 jaar en dan zou ik nog maar 53kg wegen. 
Maar mijn streefdoel is ZEKER 58kg.

Dus dat zou dan willen zeggen dat ik 3000 euro per jaar zou moeten neer tellen om maar 12kg te verzwaren.
Salut zeg!

Daarom geef ik aan iedereen de raad om eerst 2 keer na te denken voor je met zo'n dure kuur begint!
Je bent een hoop geld kwijt!
Mijn mening is dan dat je dat geld makkelijker of beter kan besteden aan andere dingen dan aan "iets" waar je maar 1kg per maand van verdikt.

Dit is geen anti-herbalife reclame die ik maak, maar enkel wat ik ervan denk!
Laat dit geen misverstanden opleveren!


Groetjes Lotje

P.S.: Intussen ben ik alweer vermagerd en weeg ik nog amper 40kg.
Morgen ga ik naar een andere diëtiste die mij hopelijk WEL kan helpen.
EN voor een betaalbaarder prijsje.  :Confused:

----------


## OokChris

Ik ben een man van 35 jr, 1.78 lang en weeg 57 kilo.
Om de ene of andere reden heb ik gewoon een snelle stofwisseling ofzo...
3 jaar geleden ben ik gestopt met roken, maar dat maakte bij mij qua gewicht niets uit. Op dit moment probeer ik wat aan te komen door naast mijn normale voeding (ik eet behoorlijk) van die eiwit shakes die bodybuilders gebruiken te nemen. Daarnaast gebruik ik ook een preparaat die de opname van eiwit in het spierweefsel zou moeten bevorderen, en de aanmaak van testosteron zou moeten stimuleren (voor onder andere meer eetlust). Zo'n weightgainer kan je gewoon online bestellen op bijvoorbeeld www.krachtvoeding.nl Het is niet goedkoop, maar zeker een stuk goedkoper dan herbalife... en met 2,5 Kg doe je wel een poosje.
Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk calorieën op te nemen en zo min mogelijk te verbruiken. Een volwassen man heeft per dag zo'n 2000 Kilocalorieën nodig. 
Ik drink per dag 3 shakes van ongeveer 700 Kcal per shake. Dus in combinatie met mijn normale voeding zou dat wel genoeg moeten zijn denk ik ;-) Ik heb ook weleens maaltijd vervangers gekocht van nutricia (verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek) wel een dure hobby maar die drink ik weleens als tussendoortje. Verder probeer ik goed te slapen, een wat rustiger levensritme te bewerkstelligen en lichamelijke activiteiten te beperken.

Na 2 weken consequent shakes drinken woog ik gisterenavond 59 Kg, maar dat is nog te vroeg om enthousiast van te worden, want ik schommel wel vaker een beetje in gewicht, maar toch.. en anders kan ik altijd dat pindakaas dieet nog proberen :-)

----------


## sangean123

> Hallo&#33;
> 
> Ik ben Robin 23 jaar en heb lange tijd last gehad van ONDERGEWICHT. Op mijn 19e viel ik spontaan af tot ik op gegeven moment (21ejaar) nog maar 51kg woog met een lengte van 186cm. Ik ben toen naar de huisarts gegaan die me heeft doorverwezen naar een diëtist. Ik kreeg toen een dieet en voedingsadviezen die niet veel van mijn normale eetpatroon afweken en het had ook erg weinig resultaat. De diëtist heeft me op gegeven moment doorverwezen naar een specialist in het ziekenhuis. Er bleek niets met me aan de hand te zijn, alles was in orde. Maar nog steeds groeide ik niet in gewicht. 
> 
> Ik bleef dus hetzelfde probleem houden. Ik heb toen het heft in eigen hand genomen en ben zelf gaan uitzoeken welke producten veel calorieën en vetten bevatten. Uiteindelijk kwam ik bij pindakaas (per 100 gram 655calorieen en 58%vet) Ik was zo wanhopig dat ik besloot een periode van twee weken lang elke dag een pot pindakaas te eten. In totaal dus 14 potten pindakaas, elke dag een voor het slapen gaan. 
> 
> Het WERKT&#33;&#33; In die twee weken ben ik maar liefst 3 kilo zwaarder geworden&#33;&#33;&#33; Naast mijn pindakaasdieet at ik normaal mijn ontbijtje, lunch en avondeten. Ik was erg blij te zijn gegroeid, maar je kon het nog niet zien. Ik besloot het dieet aan te houden. Een maand na de start van mijn dieet was ik 5.5kg zwaarder en woog toen 56.5kg. Ook begon ik aardig te wennen aan de pindakaas en stapte over van de kleine naar de grote pot. Elke dag 500gr pindakaas. Dus een kleine 3300 calorieën extra per dag. 
> 
> Weer een maand later in juni was ik 6.5kg gegroeid en woog ik 63kg. Ik voelde me er steeds beter bij. Eindelijk een dieet wat werkte. Ik was 12kg gegroeid in 2 maanden. Ik besloot hierop de diëtiste te bellen om te vertellen van mijn winst. Toen ze hoorde hoe ik was aangekomen was ze erg boos en ze vertelde me dat ik onverantwoord bezig was. Ik vertelde haar op dat moment dat ze zelf maar met een beter dieet moest komen. Dit werkte voor mij en ik was er blij mee. Ik besloot de rest van het jaar het dieet vol te houden en ben hierdoor elke maand flink gegroeid;
> ...


Hallo Robin,
Ik wil het pindakaas dieet ook proberen. Ik ben veel te mager.
Welke merk pindakaas kocht je dan? De bekende merk pindakaas heeft zon hele kleine mini potje. At je elke dag zon kleine potje? Wat en hoeveel broodjes at je per dag? Ging je ook voor het slapen gaan pindakaas eten (3x per dag?)?

Groetjes,

San

----------


## wijnbergensiebers

> Hey,
> 
> ik ben Bart, 24 jaar en heb mijn hele leven al last van ondergewicht (53 kg, 1.73m). Last? Mja, het stoort gewoon, fysisch heb ik er geen last van eerlijk gezegd (nooit iets gebroken of een zwak gevoel) maar het stoort gewoon, schraal ventje . En ondanks dat ik graag wil bijkomen wil het niet lukken, investeringen in fitnessapparaten en voedingssupplementen leveren geen resultaat. Der is een toename in kracht en energie maar mijn gewicht neemt niet toe. Ik ben ook een vrij hyperactief persoon en volgens mij is dat een sleutelelement, ik kan moeilijk mezelf rust gunnen... ook bij het eten. Ik probeer steeds 3x per dag te eten maar ik heb geen patroon, moet mezelf echt herinneren eraan dat ik moet eten... en dan moet ik ook mezelf echt aan het eten zetten want er is niet bepaald een hongergevoel (integendeel). Is dit nog normaal of al een symptoom van een eetstoornis? Volgens mij moet ik gewoon proberen minder hyperactief te zijn zodat mijn lichaam de tijd krijgt om reserves aan te leggen en niet constant vetverbranding doet. Maar hoe?  Hoe dan ook, enige tips tegen ondergewicht, rond gezonde eetpatronen of hyperactiviteit zijn altijd welkom.


Dag Bart,

Ik ben Jan-Willem 44 en ik herken je probleem heel erg goed. Ik ben ook altijd heel mager geweest. Ik ben ook nogal onrustig maar heb verder nooit ernstige gezondheidsproblemen gehad. Tot ik een depressie kreeg en heel wonderlijk 12 kilo aankwam! Van de anti-depressiva die ik slikte. Ik was daar erg blij mee maar toen de behandeling voorbij was ,en ik weer een stuk blijer, verloor ik ook weer mijn eetlust dus ik ben die kilo's ook weer kwijt. Ik moet er echt aan denken dat ik moet eten en dan nog eet ik weinig terwijl ik wel van lekker eten hou. Mijn vraag op dit forum is dan ook of het stofje wat in anti-depressiva ook los te krijgen is dus dat het alleen maar eetlustopwekkend is?

Wat ik jammer vind van dit furum is het gebekvecht over Herbal life en andere produkten, daar schiet volgens mij niemand iets mee op.
Wat me ook opvalt is dat er in deze maatschappij zeer veel aandacht is voor gewichtsafname maar nauwelijks voor gewichtstoename. Toen ik er om vroeg in de reformwinkel keken ze me aan of ik van Mars kwam...Het verhaal van die pindakaas vond ik wel vermakelijk maar je moet er maar van houden!

Succes allemaal en sterkte en ik hopelijk komen en tips!

Jan-Willem

----------


## nicole3939

hoi,

Ben hier voor het eerst.
Maar kan er ook normaal antwoord gegeven worden op vragen?
Ik ben 1.72 en weeg nog maar 44 kg en ben wanhopig!!!
Op dit moment heb ik ook niet veel trek meer in eten, en voel me ziek zwak en misselijk.
dus HELP!!!!!!

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Nicole 3939, 

44kg is echt veel te licht voor jou lengte! Ik zou proberen om meerdere malen per dag, kleine hoeveelheden gezond eten te nemen... 
Denk ook aan voldoende beweging en ontspanning. Beweging klinkt misschien vreemd in de oren, maar door te weinig beweging kun je minder trek in eten kregen en voel je minder fit!
Je kan ook proberen om wat meer tijd te nemen voor het eten koken... maak bijvoorbeeld een lekkere salade.. bij een uitgebreide maaltijd. 
Als je alleen bent kan dit ook! alleen dan in kleinere hoeveelheden... Zet een muziekje op tijdens het koken.
nodig je vrienden/vriendinnen uit en ga samen lekker koken en lekker eten.

Neem ook een kijkje in andere rubrieken... hier en daar staan nog wel enkele tips. we hebben ook lekkere recepten op de site staan! 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Bij de apotheek kun je ter aanvulling van je voeding ook drankjes kopen...niet supergoedkoop maar wel doeltreffend!!
Ik heb het bijv over Fortimel(zonder vezels)...drankje in verschillende lekkere smakenbeetje milkshake-achtig)met 200cal per drankje...niet echt veel cal,maar het bevat héél veel belangrijke voedingsstoffen,vitamines en mineralen en ter aanvulling op weinig eten of ondergewicht héél goed!!
Er bestaan ook andere namen en samenstellingen hoor(mét vezels,meer cal etc),maar ik ken enkel deze!

----------


## Neo

Woow.. dat is raar..

Als ik hier zo kijk zie ik opeens allemaal mensen die zich te dun vinden!! :O
Ik zou er iniedergeval wel heel veel voor over hebben om me een dag helemaal vol te vreten met de meest slechtste dingen zonder aan te komen.. ook stom om gewoon te lezen dat mensen hier van ongeveer 20 centimeter langer dan ik, ongeveer hetzelfde wegen.. Dat kan ik me echt niet inbeelden :S Als mensen mij al mager vinden, hoe dun vinden ze jullie dan wel niet? ik kan me voorstellen dat het ook niet leuk is als je juist veel te mager bent en je botten eruit steken.. Hebben jullie hier dan allemaal een tengere bouw van jullie zelf of is dit een oorzaak van anorexia?

Oja nog een vraagje aan de mensen hier,

Als jullie in de spiegel kijken, zien jullie dan gewoon jullie zelf? Of zien jullie juist een tè mager iemand, of juist dik?

en nog 1 vraagje.. Wat is een goeie BMI?

Groetjes

----------


## OokChris

Weet je Neo.. eigenlijk vind ik jouw reactie wel een beetje bot.. zo vermakelijk is het niet. Toch ga ik proberen een paar van je vragen te beantwoorden; natuurlijk spreek ik voor mezelf maar ik hoop dat andere mensen hier zich in mijn reactie kunnen vinden.

Allereerst ervaar ik mijn ondergewicht niet als een "luxe-probleem" om te kunnen eten wat ik wil. Dat ik hier een bericht post om medestanders te vinden zegt volgens mij al genoeg. 
- Als mensen hier anorexia hebben weten ze de oorzaak van hun ondergwicht en zullen ze hier niet zoeken naar een oplossing denk ik.
- Als ik in een spiegel kijk zie ik gewoon mezelf, en ik vind mezelf te mager. Dat heeft niets te maken met een verstoord zelfbeeld; ik weeg nu 58Kg en ben 1.78 lang.. "you do the math"..
- Een goede BMI? ik heb geen idee.. ik denk niet in hokjes.. wat is Normaal? Normaal is volgens mij een gemiddelde van de bevolking.. als het percentage mensen met overgewicht stijgt zal het "normale" gewicht ook wel stijgen zeker?

----------


## Neo

Sorry.. het was niet mn bedoeling om jullie te kwetsen .. :S Het spijt me.. het was inderdaad wel een beetje bot.. Ik moet ook eerst even nadenken voordat ik iets verstuur.
Nogmaals sorry!

----------


## Agnes574

Is misschien zo overgekomen,maar was zéker niet slecht/verkeerd bedoelt van Neo hoor!
Als je haar beter leert kennen hier,zul je mijn mening delen!!  :Wink:

----------


## Bliesje

ik eet niet meer vanaf nu

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is écht géén oplossing hoor Bliesje!!
Je lichaam heeft dagelijks de nodige voedingsstoffen,vitaminen en mineralen nodig om te kunnen functioneren!!!!
En waarom eet je niet meer...om ondergewicht tegen te gaan???

----------


## Petra717

Bliesje! 

Ik sluit me volledig aan bij de woorden van Agnes. Je lichaam heeft een dagelijkse hoeveelheid voedingsstoffen nodig om te kunnen functioneren!
Als je niet meer eet om ondergewicht tegen te gaan, denk ik toch dat je het heel fout aanpakt! Daar bereik je juist ondergewicht mee. Zelf denk ik dat het te maken heeft met een ander bericht van je. Misschien kun je daar een bericht bij posten.

Petra

----------


## WendyK

Om precies te zijn tussen de 1200 en 1400 kalorieen heeft je lichaam nodig om 'te draaien'

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor de info Wendy....
maar met 1200/1400 calorieen 'draait' je lichaam maar op een laag pitje hoor!!!
Om goed te kunnen functioneren,geestelijk én fysiek, heb je écht wel wat meer calorieen nodig hoor...en daarbij is er ook nog verschil tussen de energiebehoefte tussen mannen en vrouwen,dus wees voorzichtig met zulke uitspraken!!!...zeker in een topic over ondergewicht!!!

----------


## Royertt

Ik heb het zelfde verhaal. Ik ben ook erg dun Lengte 1.85 Gewicht 59/60 kilo
Mijn broer had het ook en is gaan trainen (spiermassa krijgen) hij is daardoor wel 15 kilo aangekomen. Hij at ook heel goed en deed het volgens een schema. Ik ben nu ook begonnen met fitness.

gr. Roy

----------


## kona81

> Ik heb eens al de berichten van het forum gelezen en merk dat er heel wat meningsverschillen waren omtrent Herbalife.
> Daar wil ik ook eens op reageren. Zelfs al dateren die berichten van 2 jaar geleden.
> 
> Die diëtiste waar ik ben bij langs geweest, werkte ook met Herbalife.
> Ze begon zo op te sommen wat ik allemaal zou nodig hebben per dag en kwam dan aan een bepaalde kostprijs en zo.
> Toen ze alles aan het opsommen was trokken mijn vriend en ik ogen tot aan onze knieën. Er waren een 10-tal dingen die ik moest nemen en die echt ( of zogezegt ) noodzakelijk waren voor mij om bij te komen.
> Toen mijn vriend vroeg om welk bedrag per maand het ging, kwam ze aan 250 euro.
> Toen ik vroeg voor hoelang ik die kuur zou moeten volgen, zei ze dat het zeker een goed jaar zou duren voor ik op mijn normale gewicht zou zijn.
> Maar wat belangrijker was voor mij, was hoeveel ik met al die producten zou aankomen PER MAAND!?
> ...


Hallo,

Ik weet niet hoe die persoon van herbalife bij 250 euro per maand komt?
Voor iemand om aan te komen zou het per maand ongeveer 156 euro zijn met herbalife. En eenmaal je je gewicht bereikt hebt, kan het zelfs nog minder kosten.
Mijn vriend heeft ook ondergewicht en heeft zeer goede resultaten.

Hoop dat je ondertussen al iets gevonden hebt om bij te komen.

Groetjes

----------


## chantie078

nou ik zou t wel een maand voor je willen proberen hoor body-form
en dat voor je op de form zetten

----------


## ikmager26

> hoi, kaat! Je kunt bij mij de Nova Nutria produkten voor 20%korting aankopen! kijk even bij http://members.chello.nl/a.melens
> 
> groetjes,
> anneliese


Sjonge eindelijk een forum gevonden met mogelijk de oplossing voor mijn probleem zit de site vol met van de idi.ten die geld proberen te verdienen met producten die mischien wel mischien niet werken bah bah bah bah bah r.t op

----------


## Agnes574

Om ondergewicht tegen te gaan kun je professioneel advies inwinnen bij je huisarts of apotheker....er bestaan in ieder geval heel goede drankjes/shakes die heel calorierijk zijn en alle nodige voedingsstoffen bevatten...mss een tip??

----------


## Hadassah

Hallo allemaal,

Ikzelf heb geen probleem qua ondergewicht maar een vriendin van mij wel. Ze is 1,65m en weegt 43kg. Ze wil graag aankomen maar dat wil niet lukken. 

Ze heeft bijna nooit een honger gevoel en moet zich er echt toe zetten om te eten. Ze heeft ook last van spanning tijdens het eten.
Veel mensen hebben tegen haar gezegd dat ze anorexia heeft, zelfs psychologen/psychiaters. Ik kan dit echt niet begrijpen. Zij wil juist aankomen en het hele idee van anorexia is afvallen en de controle over het gewicht vasthouden. Ze baalt er echt enorm van als ze weer een kg af is gevallen.

Ze heeft niet veel zin meer om hier verdere professionele hulp voor aan te vragen omdat ze dan dingen gaan roepen als: eetstoornis, etc.
Ik vroeg me af of jullie tips voor haar hebben? (En dan geen dingen over herbal life o.i.d.)

Jammer dat er op internet bijna geen dingen te vinden zijn over ondergewicht wat je tegen wilt gaan. Bijna alles richt zich op eetstoornissen en overgewicht.

Groetjes hadassah

----------


## Flootje999

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die ook een probleem met hun ondergewicht hebben. 
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe zij er mee omgaan, wat zij proberen om het probleem te verhelpen, etc, etc.
> 
> Dus als je je aangesproken voelt, laat dan iets weten!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Karin


HEB VOEDINGSADVIES NODIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ondergewicht en wil er vanaf!!!!!

----------


## OokChris

Enige tijd geleden heb ik op dit forum gepost dat ik wat was aangekomen na het drinken van shakes voor bodybuilders.
Nou ja, je raad het al.. ik had geen tijd en/of zin meer om dat vol te houden,
en dus was ik weer afgevallen.

In mijn gejaagde leventje krijg ik gewoon de kans niet om aan te komen :-(
Werken, (tijds-)druk, gestress, heen-en-weer gevlieg. En gun mezelf ook de tijd niet om fatsoenlijk te eten.. sterker nog.. ik heb helemaal geen tijd om veel te eten, geen zin om het klaar te maken en ook geen geld om uit eten te gaan of eten te bestellen. 's Ochtends krijg ik geen hap door mijn keel en 's avonds zit ik gauw vol. Herkenbaar?

Maar misschien is er hoop!

Voorbeeld 1:
Deze zomervakantie heb ik voor het eerst van mijn leven 3 weken aaneengesloten vrij genomen. Ik heb weinig gedaan, alleen een beetje het huis geverfd.. op het gemakkie.. biertje erbij, lekker gegeten, je kent dat wel.

Tot mijn grote verbazing ben ik in die drie weken dus aangekomen, en dat voelde geweldig. Na de vakantie ben ik gewoon weer aan het werk gegaan. Mijn werk is een combinatie van redelijk zware lichaamlijke arbeid en uitdagende geestelijke arbeid. En jahoor na anderhalve week begon mijn broek al weer ruimer te zitten en inmiddels zit er alweer een riem omheen.

Voorbeeld 2.
Enkele jaren geleden heb ik longontsteking gehad. Tegen de tijd dat ik erachter kwam waarom ik iedere keer omviel (en niet meer te eigenwijs was om naar de dokter te gaan) woog ik nog 52 kilo. (1.78M)
De dokter dreigde toen om te laten opnemen in het ziekenhuis als ik niet plechtig beloofde om op mijn bed te blijven liggen...
Eén week later opnieuw voor controle bij dezelfde dokter woog ik 57 kilo. Ik was 5 kilo aangekomen in één week.

Moraal van dit verhaal: Neem de tijd om regelmatig te eten. En verbruik minder calorieën dan je binnenkrijgt. Klinkt eenvoudig he?

Op je bed of bank gaan liggen, absoluut rusten en zorgen dat je ruim genoeg eten binnen krijgt, dan *moet* je aankomen. Dat dit in de praktijk bijna niet mogelijk is is een ander verhaal...

vrgr Chris

----------


## pranapower

Je moet eens kijken op www.easydietsupport.com. Met dit programma krijg je goede tips en producten om je te helpen op een gezond gewicht te komen.

----------


## pranapower

Er is ook een NL versie op www.easydietsupport.com/NL/.
De producten die erbij zitten zorgen dat je celniveau in balans komt en dat je darmen goed gevoed worden waardoor je lichaam in staat is om alle bouwstoffen weer goed op te nemen.

----------


## xylina

hoi, ik zie dat dit een oude post is geweest maar toch wil ik wat toevoegen:

je hebt namelijk fortify (smaakloos poeder)
dat is verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek voor ondergewicht.
kan je door je eten doen of je drinken.

me beste vriendinnetje had het ook en is daar mee aardig wat bijgekomen.

----------


## CaseRichten

Supllementen is inderdaad een middel voor aankomen. Maar wanneer jij je voeding niet in orde hebt zul je ook niet aankomen door deze middeltjes. probeer wat training om spieren op te bouwen en neem een goede voedingspatroon aan en dgebruik dan deze supplementen. Zo krijg je een natuurlijk mooi lichaam. http://www.spierenkweken.com

----------


## LizavanNOON

Hallo forumbezoekers! 

Ik ben van het nieuwe kinderprogramma van RTV Utrecht: 'Noon'. Vanaf eind deze maand wordt dat uitgezonden. Voor het programma ben ik op zoek naar iemand in de provincie Utrecht die last heeft van ondergewicht. Iemand die genoeg eet maar toch maar niet aan komt. We gaan ook met een specialist praten over hoe je makkelijk zwaarder kan worden.

Ben jij iemand/ of ken jij iemand die 10 tot 15 jaar is, in de provincie Utrecht woont en in ons programma wil vertellen over ondergewicht? 

Mail dan naar [email protected]

Volg 'Noon' ook op Twitter: https://twitter.com/noonlinetv

Groetjes Liza

Het programma 'Noon' is ontwikkeld door ouderejaars van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht.

----------


## Gabi

Hoi ik ben 13 en weeg 41 me lengte is ongeveer 162 cm wil heel graag aankomen ben opgenomen in het ziekenhuis voor 3 dagen en ben ongeveer 2 keer onder de narcose geweest voor onderzoek ik word hoer veel door gepest en ik hoop dat jullie tips hebben 

Alfast bedankt

----------


## Gabi

Ik wil echt aankomen

----------


## Adike

Ondergewicht kan een heel vervelend probleem zijn. Zelf heb ik er heel lang last van gehad, ik was 1.72 m en woog onder de 45 kg. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht niet toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------


## nance7b

weet jij of ik dit nog ergens kan kopen ben er al lang naar op zoek.heb het jaren geleden ook gehad met hele goede resultaten .maar kan het nergens meer vinden .
mvg

----------


## Adike

Ik word vergoed door de meeste verzekeringsmaatschappijen. Ondergewicht is een gezondheidsprobleem welke je heel serieus moet nemen.

----------

